# Rats army ostarine , had side effects.



## supreme666leader (Mar 25, 2021)

After a few days of use 15mgs started feeling weirdness in lower back and very frequent urination, wasnt too foamy but bubbly urine so didnt like that either. 

Flavoring made it taste even weirder, been off for two days and feel fine now, they wont take it back as a return because its been opened. Ordered cialis and nolva too the cialis seems to work so im stuck with that but im thinking of returning the nolva because if i do a cycle i need reliable stuff for pct dont want to take any chances read too many mixed reviews for RA.

Wondering if this happened to anyone else and thoughts on rats army thanks.


----------

